# Chelston Motorhomes, Wellington



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Praise where praise is due!

Just taken delivery of our new Adria Twin 600SP from Chelston and we have to say that the service throughout has been nothing less than superb.
From our initial meeting at the West Point, Exeter show with John McClintoch to the handover today the communication and service has been exemplary.
Nothing has been too much trouble for Team Chelston and whilst I have no other connection with them, I would wholeheartedly recommend them.

All the best to all at Team Chelston.
Martin


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Could you post in 12 months time to back up today's post.
I hope you enjoy your new motorhome.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Customer service SHOULD be superb though, shouldn't it when we're shelling out £42K to £50-odd thousand on a new vehicle ?

It's sad that, so many of us receive shoddy service, that it's actually noteworthy when someone gets acceptable/good service!
I'm not saying that you shouldn't give credit where credit is due Martin but good service should be the norm in this industry. It sadly isn't.

Can you imagine buying a new Jaguar or Audi and getting the type of service some of us motorhomers have no choice but to accept. It would rarely happen!

Just my two-penneth.
Chris


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

I appreciate your post, Martin. When you get good customer service, you should let others know. I hope you've also told Chelston because you will help them understand what is good service.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

alshymer said:


> Praise where praise is due!
> 
> Just taken delivery of our new Adria Twin 600SP from Chelston and we have to say that the service throughout has been nothing less than superb.
> From our initial meeting at the West Point, Exeter show with John McClintoch to the handover today the communication and service has been exemplary.
> ...


I have found Team Chelston to be first class in all my dealings with them in the past. That includes their aftersales service, one, two and more years after the original sale too.

Colin

PS I was due to order my new van from them, exactly the same one you have taken delivery of, when I took ill and we had to give up motorhoming.


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi Colin
I am sorry to hear that. All the best to you.
Regards
Martin


----------



## muffy (Aug 17, 2009)

*Chelston Motorhomes, Chelston*

I totally agree with your comments about the excellent service you're experiencing with Chelston in general and John McLintock in particular. Like you, I recently bought a new Adria Twin 600SP from Chelston and, after experiencing mediocre service from with my previous motorhome from a large national dealer, I really appreciated the time, care and objective advice received from John and his colleagues. I agree with Chris's observation that good service should be expected when spending £40-£50K but personal experience in my dealings with Mercedes and Audi car dealerships shows that this isn't always the case.

I hope you enjoy your Twin as much as we're enjoying ours.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

alshymer said:


> Hi Colin
> I am sorry to hear that. All the best to you.
> Regards
> Martin


Hey Martin,

I have my memories and still get around, albeit staying in rented cottages fitted out for disabled people. In fact, we've just got back (6 hours ago) from a wonderful week visiting our kids and grandkids in Cirencester and Wotto-under-edge. Our chosen cottage was within 2 miles of junction 14 of the M5, but deep in lovely countryside. We ourselves lived in that area for 19 years, only moving back to Yarm 3 years ago.

Don't feel sorry for me! :wink2:

Colin


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Well we tried the caravan for the last couple of years but no, motor caravans are in my blood so today we've been shopping, ordered a new Adria Twin 640slx. Due to collect beginning of sept all being well. Bought it from Familytravelcentre Bristol, really nice people


----------

